# Plattform oder Käfig das ist hier die Frage!?



## gonzo_trial (16. März 2003)

Was sind den nun für Pedalen besser Plattform ala DMR oder Doppelkäfig wie die Vp.

Ich glaub die Standfläche ist bei den DMR größer was mir von den Füßen wohl besser tut allerdings wie ist der Grip im vergleich und wie siehts bei schlamm und nässe aus!?

Ronny


----------



## King Loui (16. März 2003)

käfigpedale sind viel besser. bin vorher plattform gefahren und jetzt käfig und ich muss sagen es ist um einiges angenehmer zum fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (16. März 2003)

gut dann bleib ich wohl bei käfig... mal seh nwas die anern sagen...


----------



## elhefe (16. März 2003)

Da sag ich was anderes.

Ich fahre z.B. die Alien- die mit Käfig.

Die haben meines Erachtens schon zuviel Grip, so das es manchmal schon Schwierigkeiten bereitet, den Fuß auf der Pedale zu postionieren. Außerdem haken die Pedale überall ein. D.h., wenn Du z.B. das Radl schiebst (ich weiß, dass das selten ist), kann es ganz schnell passieren, das die Pedale in die Achillessehne hacken und das ist schmerzhaft.

Also Käfigpedale: Nur bedingt empfehlenswert.

Ich hätte lieber Plattform.

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. März 2003)

mit den heboschuhen hab ich auch immer probleme mich richtig auf dem pedal zu positionieren... stimmt des suckt.

diese Alien hatte mein bruder auchmal aber da bricht innen son teil wech und denn sind die totale rotze.

Außerddem hat sich damit mal nen kumpel nen ca. 4cm langen riß ins scheinbein geschnitten da konnt man so nen centimeter des fleisch aufklappen  naja wurde dann die splitter vom käfig rausgeholt und geklammert glaube und natürlich ertsmal bikeverbot...


----------



## aramis (16. März 2003)

Im Grunde finde ich vom Grip und von der Auflagefläche Plattform-Pedale besser, allerdings nur wenn es nicht schlammig ist. Schlamm und Dreck kann  da nicht durschrutschen wie bei Käfigpedalen, sondern tritt sich auf der Auflagefläche breit, so dass man schon nach kurzer Zeit gar keinen Grip mehr hat. Ich werde aber auf jeden Fall irgendwann mal diese endgeilen DMR-Magnesiumdinger ausprobieren. Die wiegen 100g weniger als VP


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. März 2003)

nö sind nicht 100gramm leichter die dmr. da steht 434g auf der homepage... die vp hatt ich nachgewogen mit irgendwas zwischen 450 und 460gramm.

nimm doch die nc17 aus magnesium die sind glaube auch billiger und mit irgdnwas bei 370-380gramm wirklich leicht...


----------



## tobsen (16. März 2003)

bin vorher die vp gefahren, jetz die NC-17 Magnesium.
die ham um einiges mehr grip als die vp. sin auch um einiges leichter aber dafür halt auch teurer.

greez
tobi


----------



## Kohlwheelz (16. März 2003)

Ich fahr die Azonic A Frame Pedalen oder wie die heißen, bin damit voll zufriden, noch nie abgerutscht und gute Pins sind auch drauf, und wenns net reicht kannst du sie ja länger machen, also einfach längere Schrauben rein! Aber weiss ja ned wie es bei nässe oder so aussieht, bin ja nur Schönwetter Street Trialer


----------



## aramis (16. März 2003)

Hm, stimmt. Hab gerade mal nachgeschaut.
Gab´s nicht irgendwo Plattform-Pedale mit 350g?


----------



## Trialmatze (16. März 2003)

Jepp...des sind dann doch die Mg Teile, von denen du mir erzählt hast  
Gibbet von Koxx oder NC-17 glaubsch. Der Chris hat jedenfalls auch welche, aber keine Koxx...

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (16. März 2003)

die point sind derb......ist ja schon fast wie ein Clickpedal.

Die VP habe deutlich weniger Grip


----------



## tobsen (16. März 2003)

die Koxx und die NC-17 sin identisch. 
ausser dass die koxx so 50 EUR mehr kosten oder so.

greez
tobi


----------



## Kohlwheelz (16. März 2003)

Das hier nenn ich Pedalen


----------



## Kohlwheelz (16. März 2003)

Die gibts irgendwie auch von Broklyn Machine Works, da waren auf den ihrer Seite Bilder von Schienenbeinen "auhauahaa" Und von der Pedale wo das Fleisch noch dran hang und Haare


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. März 2003)

da würd ich erstmal noch mitm dremil rangehn... die spitzen müßen richig spitz dann ham die erst grip...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (16. März 2003)

Ja eigentlich stimmt aber dann biste halt Tod wenn du abrutschst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (16. März 2003)

Da rutschtst du aber nie wieder ab.


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. März 2003)

wenn sich die spitzen richtig in den schuh schneiden rutscht man in der tad nicht ab da kommt man aber vieleicht auch nichtmehr schnellgenug runter


----------



## ey-le-an (16. März 2003)

sieht aus wien waffeleisen.


----------



## m.k. (17. März 2003)

Also, um hier auch noch mal meinen Senf dazuzugeben:
Ich bin vorher die ganze Zeit Plattform Pedale von Pirate gefahren. Genervt hat mich dabei ziemlich, dass die bei Naesse doch sehr schnell an Grip verlieren.
Seit einem Monat fahre ich jetzt die Doppelkaefig Pedale von Koxx. Ich finde, dass die sehr viel mehr Grip haben, auch im Trockenen. Das Fahrgefuehl war auf Anhieb sehr viel besser.
Ich werd wohl beim Kaefig bleiben.

Matthias


----------



## locdog (17. März 2003)

Ich fahre lieber paltform Pedale.

Ich wurde die DMR nicht empfehlen. Ale Kumpels die damit fahren haben die Pins abgebrochen samt Halterung. Teure und taugen nix

Ich fahre die SUN RINGEL zuzu sind nicht die leichtesten (540gr)  
aber wen man fiel mit den Dinger mit betone Kontakt hat sind halt die besten.






Wen ihr glaubt das wen euer Bike Magnesium Parts hat und ihr damit 200gr spart ihr dann besser springt? 
Nein bestimmt nicht. 
Ich habe Menschen gesehen die mit ihren 12 Kilo bikes unglaubliches gemacht haben. 
Vor zwei Wochen hatten Freunde von mir mit Marcin Bugajewski (Trial Weltmeister) getrialt 
Und sein Bike war auch nicht super leicht.


----------



## locdog (17. März 2003)

Ach so, grip habe sie auf jeden fall und scharf sind die Sun ringle zuzu auch noch.

Mein Schienenbein:
in der Mitte ist eine flieg die sich an meinen Blut ergötzt


----------



## tobsen (17. März 2003)

die gewichtsdisku hatten wir schonmal.
n leichteres beik hat durchaus vorteile in sachen hochsprung. aber hauptsächlich ermüdet man nicht so schnell in langen sektionen, leuchtet ein oder?

greez
tobi


----------



## locdog (17. März 2003)

Ist mir klar nur man sollte das nicht als Priorität ansehen, sonder der Zweck.

Bei meinen Bike ist das hintere rad (2,9 Kilo) mehr als doppelt so schwer als das vordere (1,4).
grund: ich brauche ein ordentlichen halt, also wenig druck (1,5bar)
sprich ich muss eine breite Felge fahren (DX32) sonst würde mir andauernd der reifen umknicken.

also hatte hier der "Zweck" den vortritt vorm "Gewicht
Trotzdem wiegt das ganze im Moment 11 Kilo!!!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (17. März 2003)

Also ich bin von der Bauweise der Sun Ringle und vieler anderer Plattformpedale nicht so begeistert. Wenn irgendwo drauffährt oder antippt, kann es schnell passieren, dass man mit dem Pedal noch gegen die Kante kommt, und dann brechen nur leider allzu oft die Brücken mit den Pins weg.
Natürlich kannn man sagen:" Dann pass halt auf, dass du da nicht gegen kommst", aber es reicht ja eine leichte Unkonzentriertheit, oder Ermüdung und die teure Pedale iss hinüber...


----------



## locdog (17. März 2003)

Des wegen empfehle ich ja die ZUZU weil die fahre ich seit 3 Jahren. 
Und mir ist nur ein  pin abgebrochen beim pedal up auf den rock ring und den habe ich sehr oft gemacht.
Jetzt werde ich mir sogar neue anschaffen, weil die so was von zerkratzt sind und die pins sind auch bisschen stumpf. 
Haben ja auch drei Jahre (zwei rahmen, eine Kurbel, drei Felgen, u.s.w.) hinter sich.

Bei den DMR speziell V8-V12 brachen di Dinger schon nach 2 Wochen.
Bei meinen habe ich bis jetzt nur eins abgerochen (nur pin) und bi verdammt oft hangen geblieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (17. März 2003)

Die Zuzu schlagen aber derb schnell aus!


----------



## tobsen (18. März 2003)

des is wieder ansichtssache.
mir z.B. macht s einfach spass, meine kohle in mein bike zu stecken und zu gucken, was ma da  so alles rausholen kann.

ich glaub ich hör mit trial auf, dann hab ich mehr zeit mich um mein rad zu kümmern  

greez
tobi


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. März 2003)

Ja, dann schenk mir dein Bike!


----------



## Pinkelpause (1. April 2003)

also, ich fahre die hier schon seit fast 10 jahren am mtb und noch länger am bmx... die geb ich nie mehr her!!!

ich habe ganz früher auch käfig gefahren und  hab davon jetzt ne mächtige narbe am schienbein (ca 4x3cm), man konnte sogar den knochen sehen... bin nur 1x beim jumpen vom padal abgerutscht, die kurbel dreht einmal rum und durchs schienbein durch...

seit dem nur noch plattform (und auch noch original gt *freu*)

gruss

pinkelpause


----------



## Jerry (2. April 2003)

@locdog 
Wenn du noch mal solche Wunde hast und da ne Fliege drauf ist, scheuch die weg. Ich hab Zivi im Krankenhaus gemacht und da waren auch welche die Wunden hatten, wo Fliegen einfach mal schnell ein paar Eier reingelegt haben und volia das Bein musste hab! Kleiner Tipp!

TOPIC
KÄFIG
Ich bin vorher Plattform gefahren und dauernt runter gerutscht! Bei Nässe war gar kein halten!
Dann die Alien 2. Absoluter Grip, aber wie Ronny schon richtig sagte, die Teile innen berechen wenn man viel aufsetzt! Nach knapp 9Monaten waren die also hin! 
Dann jetzt die Koxx VP. Genial. Der Grip ist ideal und brechen kann auch nichts! Leichst sind die auch relativ!

Also ich fahre nur noch Käfig! 

WARE GUARDS sag ich da nur, wem die zu gefährlich sind!


Jerry


----------

